# Euro Plaque/Panel



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

dixie has cedar ones: http://www.dixieclassicpanels.com/


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

lake country replicas has the birch slabs: http://www.lakecountryreplicas.com/products.php?cat=708


----------



## rhino_rv (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks guys, keep em comin'!


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

taxidermy.net plenty of makers selling in the for sale someone had seconds cheap


----------



## holly3barrel (Jul 17, 2009)

hi i just stubbled across your thread you have up and i may be able to help you. see i make deer plaques and sell them on archerytalk. all your looking for from what i get is a slab of wood. birch perferable. i could cut you a slab of wood next time im out in the woods. i do log as well. charge you probally only like 8 to 10 dollars for it after i sand it and put a finish on it, just let me know what you think thanks

matt


----------

